# How do you get a dog off another dog (that has a bite hold)



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know if I'm posting this in the right place or not, so please move if wrong.

At the shelter today there was an incident that I would like some input on.

A couple had brought their English Bulldog in to meet a potential new best friend. They were outside with one of our shelter dogs when I came out with a Cavalier King Charles for a potty break (currently housed in crate in office).

A few moments later I heard this awful noise and screaming and heard the women call out for help. I rushed over to them to see the shelter dog had latched on to the bulldog's ear and wouldn't let go. The bulldog wasn't fighting back, just crying out in pain, while the husband held him in place so that there was less chance of the ear ripping. I only had one hand to work with while holding the cavalier, and nothing we did made this dog let go. The women was hitting this dog across the face and punching it in the gut but all we tried didn't faze her. Then she just let go and I got her away, and with the help of the wife taking the cavalier from me, put her back.

I've never been in this situation before and what I'd like to know is, what works to get one dog off another without causing injury to eveyone involved? It was very scary to say the least and I felt very bad for the dog and it's owners and wished I could have done more sooner. If anyone has some input I would really appreciate it so that if I ever have to experience it again I will know what to do.

Thanks.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thats pretty scarey First off, I wouldn't be letting people interact with their own dogs/shelter dogs unless someone from the shelter was there to supervise.

Keeping a hose handy is a good thing sometimes, spraying them with water will get them to break apart. 

Honestly, not sure what I would have done, but me, I usually act first think later, and probably would have tried prying his mouth apart..bad idea and not something I'd suggest..


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Aren't there break sticks for these type of situations or are they only meant for pitbull jaws?


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I did think about trying to pry the mouth open but decided against it because all I had was one hand and didn't want to get bit myself or have it turn on the owners.

We've never (as far as I know) had an issue like this come up before and I don't know how long the dogs had been outside together before it started or what started it.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

It was a pitbull.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd definitely look into getting a break stick. I'd think every shelter should have at least one handy for these type of situations where dogs are constantly meeting each other.

Out of curiosity... why was the pit bull out there alone meeting that bulldog without staff supervision? Were they getting along at first and something just snapped when no one was around to help?


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Break sticks can be used on 'lock and hold' biting types and can be used on any dogs' jaws with that bite style. They are good to have around and imo all shelter staff should know how to use them. However they would be useless for a multi-biter. In this case, with the information provided I would have straddled the aggressor, locked it's body between my legs and choked it off. Don't put your hands between them or you'll just get bit. Beating on the dog is usually a good way to get it to re-direct onto you. Water hoses only work on casual fights. A dog intent on the other dog won't be fazed. 

I would also suggest this shelter have staff supervising dog to dog interactions so that there is someone to help when this happens.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh great. Lifting the dogs back legs up and pulling back is a good trick to use. Usually the dogs are so surprised that their rear ends are suddenly off the ground, they let go. as someone mentioned already, a hose nearby and spraying the dogs. They're rather breath, than drown so they'll usually let go. I had someone suggest one time, spraying citronella on the biters nose repeatedly would distract enough to get them to let go but having never had to test that theory myself, i've no idea if it would actually work. break sticks. 


FYI, we didnt need to know the breed. Least in my opinion. Breed doesnt matter. It happened. Could have been a chihuahua for all i care.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think the breed does matter in how you break up a fight and that's why people who have pit bulls have break sticks - they didn't just come up with that out of the blue, they work for the breed specifically. Much different than throwing a coat over a Chi and pulling them off or something like that. Like calling a Beagle off a rabbit scent would likely be harder than calling a Chow off of one.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the input.

for what it's worth, this girl is one of the sweetest dogs in there and never would I have thought this would happen with her. we didn't see it coming. She's been around other dogs and there had been no issues. Dogs that have issues with some dogs are handled with more caution when it comes to meeting other dogs, obviously.
But, I don't want to get into the whole shelter thing. I just wanted to know how to break apart two dogs because this could happen to my own dog while I'm out somewhere and I would like to know what to do.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

a couple of things mentioned sometimes work...

water is useless if there is really an aggression thing going on...

picking up the hind legs sometimes will work - wrapping the face of the biter in something to cut off their air - straddle and choking the aggressor also may work if you get it quick ....

best bet is to have a wire muzzle handy for initial introductions!!!!!

Dog fights ARE very scary - they seem to go on forever....I hope never to see another one...I cannot understand how ANYONE would make dogs fight for entertainment!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Two things that usually work and are very easy to have handy:

Canned Air Horn

Canned Air (the type for cleaning computers)


The canned air horn is VERY loud and will cause most dogs (not bull breeds) to let go. Be sure to have both dogs under control and on TIGHT leashes BEFORE you use it otherwise the dogs will let go and then go right back at it.

For bull breed you can use the canned air. Trust me - no dog will continue to hold on when you shoot air up their nose!

I use this technique for dogs that won't let go of the lure at our events. I place my mouth over their nose and BLOW! (Yeah, I know I'm nuts.)


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

This might be useful on how to use a break stick: How to use a break stick - YouTube

It's not 'technically' a break stick, I think you can find them at home improvement stores -- they'd be beneficial to have around!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

When we had both of our Frenchies, they would fight. We tried pulling up their back legs - didn't work. They stayed latched onto one another. Tried water. Didn't work. The only thing that we found actually worked was getting a blanket and jumping on top of both of them.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks, e.rigby, for that link. Useful to know if ever in that situation again.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I think the question is a good one in general. When you are out in the open and don't have break sticks or blankets and all you have is your hands, what do you do?
This happened the other day with a boxer and a golden doodle. All the owners could do
was grab their collars and pull them apart and hope not to get bitten.
Is there a better way?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I was just watching the Dog Whisperer -- I know he's very controversial but he was working with fighting pit bulls and it was interesting. He said that when dogs are holding a bite, you want to keep them still until they let go -- tearing dogs apart that have a bite hold will only make the damage worse.

And then he said ... what stops a dog fight is a calm human. I had to laugh at that. I know it's true, but how on earth ... do they give classes on this sort of thing?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't remember if I saw the video on here or somewhere else, but the guy was using a large plastic tent peg to get the dog to release it's grip. He just slid it in the back of the jaw and wiggled it to get the dog to open it's mouth.


----------

